
Nvidia Jetson Xavier Developer Kit: Pre-Orders Now Open US$2,499 - phren0logy
https://developer.nvidia.com/embedded/buy/jetson-xavier-devkit
======
benbojangles
I'm a robotics & embedded developer and this is just madness to expect anyone
other than academia and big corporations to get this dev kit, even at half the
price. I just cannot justify it, for what is effectively a creator and home
market.

